# hacker un iPad2 avec une protection d'écran Smartcover



## subsole (24 Octobre 2011)

Comment hacker un iPad 2 avec une protection d'écran.
Bon, avec un Smartcover on contourne le MDP 
Ça pourrait marcher avec un/des aimants ............. 


[YOUTUBE]NLgQ22naQhE[/YOUTUBE]

Source: ====> 9to5mac

Ce matin sur Macgénération, j'ai lu l'article sur les Smart Cover, l'intérieur, l'extérieur, la couleur, mais rien sur le hack de l'iPad 2 avec un Smart Cover.


----------

